# No Longer with Image Dynamics



## Eric Stevens

As the title states.

I founded the company in 1993 and after 18 years have to say Good bye!

I have been working to buy out a partner I brought on in 2006. It has been dragging on for over 2 years for many reasons. 

We had an agreement on price and terms and it has fallen apart over the last week unfortunately, with my partner choosing to change things to his benefit.

It is very sad for me and I want to thank those that have supported the company over the years. Unfortunately it wont be the same company anymore.

There is a chance that an agreement can be reached in the next few days and I will be making an announcement to rescind this one.

Thank and Regards,

Eric Stevens


----------



## bassfromspace

Eric Stevens said:


> As the title states.
> 
> I founded the company in 1993 and after 18 years have to say Good bye!
> 
> I have been working to buy out a partner I brought on in 2006. It has been dragging on for over 2 years for many reasons.
> 
> We had an agreement on price and terms and it has fallen apart over the last week unfortunately, with my partner choosing to change things to his benefit.
> 
> It is very sad for me and I want to thank those that have supported the company over the years. Unfortunately it wont be the same company anymore.
> 
> There is a chance that an agreement can be reached in the next few days and I will be making an announcement to rescind this one.
> 
> Thank and Regards,
> 
> Eric Stevens


Wow!

That sux.

Will you be starting another car audio company?


----------



## trojan fan

Wow, I was just on the phone with Eric yesterday, talking a little about the future of the company and had no idea this was going to happen. 


Sad day for the Horseman


----------



## Angrywhopper

I guess the rumor in the other ID thread is true.. Looks like ID might be going out of business?


----------



## chad

Every time a door closes many more open. Use it and move on. 

Best wishes from here!!!

Chad


----------



## fish

Well, ****. Are prices going to go through the roof now or what? What exactly does all this mean Eric?


----------



## Chaos

That's awful news. It must be very hard to lose something you built like that.

Best of luck in the future, and thank you for bringing us the products you did while it lasted.


----------



## voltij

this better be a 2-weeks-early april fools joke...


----------



## only126db

Eric Stevens said:


> As the title states.
> 
> I founded the company in 1993 and after 18 years have to say Good bye!
> 
> I have been working to buy out a partner I brought on in 2006. It has been dragging on for over 2 years for many reasons.
> 
> We had an agreement on price and terms and it has fallen apart over the last week unfortunately, with my partner choosing to change things to his benefit.
> 
> It is very sad for me and I want to thank those that have supported the company over the years. Unfortunately it wont be the same company anymore.
> 
> There is a chance that an agreement can be reached in the next few days and I will be making an announcement to rescind this one.
> 
> Thank and Regards,
> 
> Eric Stevens


Does 100% ownership revert to you in the event of ……………… 

I know people in California


----------



## AccordUno

voltij said:


> this better be a 2-weeks-early april fools joke...


+1. I don't run ID and I'm hoping they don't close shop. I used to run horns in the early 90s and between Eric and Matt, they helped me out drastically..


----------



## south east customz

Eric, we have met in the past when I was just an 18 year old kid starting in the industry.
Unlike many other high level managers at a company you took the time to talk to the fng. 

Good luck on the future!
Greg Sherven


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*Good luck Eric, sorry to hear the sad news. I wish you the best as you are one of the good ones.*


----------



## Niebur3

Wow. Sorry to hear the news Eric. Hope things can be worked out!


----------



## Niebur3

All you selfish people crying and complaining need to realize this is much bigger than you. I think Eric needs our support more than he needs people crying and bitching. We don't know even part of the back story and Eric doesn't need to share anything more with us. I doubt anyone that is crying even knows the 1st thing about running a business. Grow up and realize the world does NOT revolve around you (even if Facebook and Twitter make you think it does).


----------



## Snocones

Niebur3 said:


> All you selfish people crying and complaining need to realize this is much bigger than you. I think Eric needs our support more than he needs people crying and bitching. We don't know even part of the back story and Eric doesn't need to share anything more with us. I doubt anyone that is crying even knows the 1st thing about running a business. Grow up and realize the world does NOT revolve around you (even if Facebook and Twitter make you think it does).


That is the most sensible thing I've seen posted in a long time.


----------



## Oliver

Eric Stevens said:


> As the title states.
> 
> I founded the company in 1993 and after 18 years have to say Good bye!
> 
> I have been working to buy out a partner I brought on in 2006. It has been dragging on for over 2 years for many reasons.
> 
> We had an agreement on price and terms and it has fallen apart over the last week unfortunately, with my partner choosing to change things to his benefit.
> 
> It is very sad for me and I want to thank those that have supported the company over the years. Unfortunately it wont be the same company anymore.
> 
> There is a chance that an agreement can be reached in the next few days and I will be making an announcement to rescind this one.
> 
> Thank and Regards,
> 
> Eric Stevens


Hope everything works out for you, *ERIC !!!* :sunny:


----------



## bluemonstercali

ID really needs Eric and I hope they can come to an agreement. People support ID And eric so if he's not there I think they will lose some major support in their products. Damn!


----------



## chad

Niebur3 said:


> All you selfish people crying and complaining need to realize this is much bigger than you. I think Eric needs our support more than he needs people crying and bitching. We don't know even part of the back story and Eric doesn't need to share anything more with us. I doubt anyone that is crying even knows the 1st thing about running a business. Grow up and realize the world does NOT revolve around you (even if Facebook and Twitter make you think it does).


Well said, First thing I thought when I read this.. Well was what I posted.

I'm ashamed of some of the selfishness posted here.


----------



## ANT

I am sorry to hear this news Eric.
Good luck with your future plans. Whatever they might be

ANT


----------



## thehatedguy

Eric you still have my number? I have been meaning to call you but been busy the last few months at work.

Damn it.


----------



## goodstuff

Good luck Eric.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Niebur3 said:


> All you selfish people crying and complaining need to realize this is much bigger than you. I think Eric needs our support more than he needs people crying and bitching. We don't know even part of the back story and Eric doesn't need to share anything more with us. I doubt anyone that is crying even knows the 1st thing about running a business. Grow up and realize the world does NOT revolve around you (even if Facebook and Twitter make you think it does).


Very well said.


and Eric good luck in future business ventures. you know I'll follow wherever you go.

and expect a call or email from me tonight


----------



## It_Hertz

Niebur3 said:


> All you selfish people crying and complaining need to realize this is much bigger than you. I think Eric needs our support more than he needs people crying and bitching. We don't know even part of the back story and Eric doesn't need to share anything more with us. I doubt anyone that is crying even knows the 1st thing about running a business. Grow up and realize the world does NOT revolve around you (even if Facebook and Twitter make you think it does).



Your post is FULL of WIN!!!!!


----------



## TokoSpeaker

*Dear Mr. Eric,

Mr. Eric, wishing the best for you.
I hope everything will be fine there.

Please keep in touch..
God Bless You.

Thank you.

Best Regards,

Mr. David
Indonesia
*


----------



## rommelrommel

Best wishes to you Eric in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## langlowe

Sorry to hear the bad news. 

Console in the fact that you made a damned good product and the old vs new will now be debated. With the old always winning.


----------



## goodstuff

Razbmx said:


> If anyone has the IDMAX 12 spec sheet that they could email me that'd be cool
> I need the specs to build a proper box thanks!
> 
> [email protected]


Woofers Etc. Or if you want the t/s specs dl and install winisd pro, specs are listed in the program.


----------



## Saood

Good luck Eric, hope things work out for the best. 

You have lots of support, worldwide.


----------



## imjustjason

Childish selfishness removed. If you want to talk about those matters take it somewhere else. This thread is about Eric leaving ID. Nothing else. The man is losing a business he invested 18 years of his life in. Have some respect.

Sorry to hear ID is losing a great man and one of the better people in this industry.







EDIT: IF you said something, worthwhile, that you want restored let me know.


----------



## ErinH

FWIW, some of you guys' posts have been deleted simply because of what you replied to (what was quoted in your reply). It wasn't what _you _said. Probably could have deleted the quote from your reply but then it wouldn't have made sense. Nowhatimsayin'?


----------



## rugdnit

chad said:


> Every time a door closes many more open. Use it and move on.
> 
> Best wishes from here!!!
> 
> Chad


THIS! And hopefully with Shorting Rings!


----------



## dman

Eric... you will be missed there my man.... Good luck on your future adventure that you may choose.. Many of us dealers out there not only use and sell a good product (ID) but follow that product because of the people behind the curtain (ERIC). When you have solid support, and a great foundation from someone like you, its makes selling the product and supporting the product so much easier..

With that said, when you decide on the direction you are taking, and where you will be ending up, we will know it will be another solid foundation that you choose. SO please keep us informed, so that i personally can show you my support and bring whatever business your way on your new ventures.

Thunder Audio LLC


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> FWIW, some of you guys' posts have been deleted simply because of what you replied to (what was quoted in your reply). It wasn't what _you _said. Probably could have deleted the quote from your reply but then it wouldn't have made sense. Nowhatimsayin'?


WERD


----------



## monkeyboy

Best of luck to you wherever this road takes you. I have always enjoyed listening to your work.


----------



## GLN305

Image Dynamics and Eric were a benchmark in car audio as it is today.

I wish you well Eric and hope you guys can reach an agreement, if not let us know what your new company is gonna be called. I can't see your talent going to waste in a cubicle somewhere. Please just don't duck out and call it quits, we need people like you around.


----------



## atsaubrey

When I got this news it was a very sad day for me, highly doubt we've seen the last of Eric. My wife and I will continue to compete with our current ID products. Until Eric starts his next venture.............Team Eric Stevens.


----------



## Mic10is

atsaubrey said:


> When I got this news it was a very sad day for me, highly doubt we've seen the last of Eric. My wife and I will continue to compete with our current ID products. Until Eric starts his next venture.............Team Eric Stevens.


Well Said

but I am still hopeful things will turn around for the best for everyone.

Eric Steve is Image Dynamics. without Eric at the helm, its just another random company.


----------



## thehatedguy

Team Eric Stevens says it best for me too.


----------



## Rupinder

eric man i love your products .hope something works out .you are a pillar of car audio industry


----------



## schmiddr2

Since you (Eric) started the business I don't feel bad saying, it seems they might lose some customers if you leave. With that said, regardless of where you are, "if _you_ build it, they will come". 

I do feel bad that _someone_ does not appreciate the hard work that got the company to where it is today. I would be very angry if someone tried to root me out of my company.


----------



## subwoofery

GLN305 said:


> Image Dynamics and Eric were a benchmark in car audio as it is today.
> 
> I wish you well Eric and hope you guys can reach an agreement, if not let us know what your new company is gonna be called. I can't see your talent going to waste in a cubicle somewhere. Please just don't duck out and call it quits, we need people like you around.


^ Couldn't have said it better 

Kelvin


----------



## Vestax

Sorry to hear Eric. Good luck to you. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## hawkfan

XtremeRevolution said:


> I read in another thread that the majority of the staff is leaving with Eric. Who in their right mind would want to force out the owner of a company, destroy that company's legendary reputation, and decline what I would assume to be a great sum of buyout money? That's pretty much like digging your own grave. A company is not just a legal entity. *A company is the employees, and when the brains of the operation and most of the staff leave, all you have left is an empty warehouse, resentful former customers, and a name that means nothing anymore*.


True. But how many times have we seen the brains/heart and soul of a company leave and then establish another company with quality products? He'll bounce back. It still sucks having to leave something you built from the ground up though. I wish him the best.


----------



## subwoofery

hawkfan said:


> True. But how many times have we seen the brains/heart and soul of a company leave and then establish another company with quality products? He'll bounce back. It still sucks having to leave something you built from the ground up though. I wish him the best.


_"Increase Dynamics Audio"_ by Eric Stevens  
Sounds good to me 

Kelvin


----------



## circa40

WOW, sorry to hear Eric. Good luck to whatever you decide to do in the future.


----------



## chefhow

When I was competing YEARS ago I always thought how cool it would be to be a part of Team Image Dynamics. Last year I was invited to be a part of that team and am greatful for the time I had on it. I hope this isnt the end of a legendary presence in car audio for that has been around for almost 20 years.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Anybody needing tech sheets feel free to pm horsemanwill. He has them all


----------



## Ray21

Wow. I loved the products you made with ID. 

Best of luck to you in whatever you do.


----------



## sniper5431

Matt leaving too? He has always been so very helpful.

Rich


----------



## slowsedan01

Good luck Eric. A little piece of Car Audio died today... Perhaps it will be reborn in your next venture...


----------



## Horsemanwill

Eric and matt are ID. ID is just a name where ever they go or do you can be sure that it may go by a different name but it'd be just like ID. i know i'ma follow.

and to anyone who needs tech sheets just pm me and i'll see if ihave it. most likely i do as i always dl everything on the site.


----------



## only126db

I smell

Dynamic Imaging Professional Mobile Audio 

being born

Feel free to use the name Eric


----------



## rpm

where u go i follow i am sure that is the sentiment of many .. all the best Mr Eric Stevens in the future we patiently await your next project. my favourite brand of audio hands down

sorry the name will no longer be associated with you. RPM


----------



## Horsemanwill

rpm said:


> where u go i follow i am sure that is the sentiment of many .. all the best Mr Eric Stevens in the future we patiently await your next project. my favourite brand of audio hands down
> 
> sorry the name will no longer be associated with you. RPM


this right there^^^^^


----------



## dman

Ok, i understand Erics situation, and i sympothize with him, and will follow Eric wherever he may go,

BUT, 

there are other issues at stake here, and would like Eric to chime in on this.. Not only does he have to do whats best for him, but the ID dealers out there, even past ones still have LOYAL customers of their own to deal with.. 

None of US out there knows what has transpired with Eric and his business Partner, until he tells us the details, we wont know, BUT in reality its really none of our business. So we have to move on to the next subject....

Even though Eric is leaving ID, the company is still in business (as far as i know), which means its up to the COMPANY to handle any claims, warranties, etc... If the COMPANY cannot deal with such things, then we all know why (because Eric has left), and thats just another positive for Eric, showing he was the real backbone of the company...

But still leaves the issue, at this point ID the company (whats left of it) is not being given the chance to deal with this change, ive already been fielding calls asking about warranties, etc... One customer has a woofer issue, and ID site is down...

Eric understandably posted his farewell on the ID website, we hate to see him go, but that is all that is there, you cannot go to any product, or most important as stated by one customer, they cannot be emailed through the site for warranty issues or anything else.. Now in the past, i may just call Eric up on a issue like this, but that cant and wont be done at this time, SO i would hope my loyal customers would still have a avenue to contact ID....

I have spent time in the past turning people to ID, and i will follow you Eric where you may go, as well as turn my customers your way as well.. But we also have to let the current ID owners judge for themselves where this may go.. 

Myself and other ID dealers still need to be able to help those customers who have invested in the line over the years, let whats left of the COMPANY hurt themselves, dont help them do it.


----------



## dman

Any HOME AUDIO people out there?

Remember CARVER??????? Bob left, and look how SUNFIRE took off... It took some time, but those loyal are all running SUNFIRE now... And the company is stronger than ever, Its the name and quality of product that let him succeed when he moved on, the same will happen with ERIC here if he stays in the business... He's got the name, backbone, and product reliability, he should have no problems succeeding further.


----------



## slickone

Eric

Very sorry to hear about your situation. I hope the best in whatever happens. I am sure you would like the deal to work out how you had it, but if it can't, i'm sure you will proceed with new ventures. There will be hicups along the way i'm sure, but you will make it YOURS once again.

I have the utmost respect for you, Matt and the teammates. You guys have helped me numerous times and I am very grateful. I don't know if there is anything I can do, but if you need me for ANYTHING...don't hesitate to call please!!

I, along with many others i'm sure, will be and are be hind you in whatever you decide to do. I personally feel whatever it takes to make it yours again, is the best thing. If you have to lose the name that you started, which I don't know the legalities of it, but you may not have to..then so be it...dynamic image works for me lol

pond scum comes along sometimes Eric...sometimes it gets infested and you got to move to another hole


----------



## win1

OK Mr. Stevens we hope that you and your business partner can come to an agreement and move on from this and be the industry leader that you and ID are with your tech help and if not like many other here where you lead I will follow. Eric Stevens to the end


----------



## asawendo

Eric I salute you,

Wishing you all the best. God bless you

Best Regards 

Wendo


----------



## Durry

can we ID customers help somehow ????


----------



## Eric Stevens

GLN305 said:


> Image Dynamics and Eric were a benchmark in car audio as it is today.
> 
> I wish you well Eric and hope you guys can reach an agreement, if not let us know what your new company is gonna be called. I can't see your talent going to waste in a cubicle somewhere. Please just don't duck out and call it quits, we need people like you around.


No ducking out for me. I am in this industry for the long haul. 

Things are in the works to make the deal happen, stayed tuned for updates.

Eric Stevens


----------



## quickaudi07

Wish you all the best, And i just became ID lover!!!

keep us posted on what your plans are..

Good Luck with everything and we hope to see a new product with a new NAME!


----------



## quickaudi07

Eric Stevens said:


> No ducking out for me. I am in this industry for the long haul.
> 
> Things are in the works to make the deal happen, stayed tuned for updates.
> 
> Eric Stevens


Crap I didn't see this coming  Thats some good news !


----------



## Eric Stevens

dman said:


> Ok, i understand Erics situation, and i sympathize with him, and will follow Eric wherever he may go,
> 
> BUT,
> 
> there are other issues at stake here, and would like Eric to chime in on this.. Not only does he have to do whats best for him, but the ID dealers out there, even past ones still have LOYAL customers of their own to deal with..
> 
> None of US out there knows what has transpired with Eric and his business Partner, until he tells us the details, we wont know, BUT in reality its really none of our business. So we have to move on to the next subject....
> 
> Even though Eric is leaving ID, the company is still in business (as far as i know), which means its up to the COMPANY to handle any claims, warranties, etc... If the COMPANY cannot deal with such things, then we all know why (because Eric has left), and thats just another positive for Eric, showing he was the real backbone of the company...
> 
> But still leaves the issue, at this point ID the company (whats left of it) is not being given the chance to deal with this change, ive already been fielding calls asking about warranties, etc... One customer has a woofer issue, and ID site is down...
> 
> Eric understandably posted his farewell on the ID website, we hate to see him go, but that is all that is there, you cannot go to any product, or most important as stated by one customer, they cannot be emailed through the site for warranty issues or anything else.. Now in the past, i may just call Eric up on a issue like this, but that cant and wont be done at this time, SO i would hope my loyal customers would still have a avenue to contact ID....
> 
> I have spent time in the past turning people to ID, and i will follow you Eric where you may go, as well as turn my customers your way as well.. But we also have to let the current ID owners judge for themselves where this may go..
> 
> Myself and other ID dealers still need to be able to help those customers who have invested in the line over the years, let whats left of the COMPANY hurt themselves, dont help them do it.


I am sorry for the negative effects of my actions to the dealers and consumers who have supported the product. This was a decision that was made out of necessity, not of bad intentions.

Lets all hope for a positive outcome. No matter where this path leads I will continue to do what I am passionate about, and share that passion with the great customers I have had the privilege of doing business with over the years.

Eric Stevens


----------



## rton20s

An end of a great era to be sure. I had all but resolved to go all CTX line on my little xB build. Given the new developments, I might just wait and see how this plays out. 

I think for the most part you're going to get a lot of understanding and sympathy from dealers and customers who understand what it means to run a business. Sometimes passion just isn't enough to to keep things going. I, just like others have said, can't wait to see what you come up with next Eric.


----------



## dman

Eric Stevens said:


> I am sorry for the negative effects of my actions to the dealers and consumers who have supported the product. This was a decision that was made out of necessity, not of bad intentions.
> 
> Lets all hope for a positive outcome. No matter where this path leads I will continue to do what I am passionate about, and share that passion with the great customers I have had the privilege of doing business with over the years.
> 
> Eric Stevens


Eric, your a stand up guy.... we all know that... I for one will follow you, as many here will as well.. We believed in you over the years, just as our customers believed in us.. Its a hell of a situation, and its my hope you can work through the issues at ID, you have worked hard to build that line... Im sure those that are there can start to see the effects this is having and will have for the future of ID. I for one am watching and waiting for some positve news. Good Luck Sir, we stand behind you as a whole!!


----------



## TokoSpeaker

Eric Stevens said:


> I am sorry for the negative effects of my actions to the dealers and consumers who have supported the product. This was a decision that was made out of necessity, not of bad intentions.
> 
> Lets all hope for a positive outcome. No matter where this path leads I will continue to do what I am passionate about, and share that passion with the great customers I have had the privilege of doing business with over the years.
> 
> Eric Stevens


*Senor...

We from Indonesia support you..
You have a lot of fans around the world.

I saw there are so many fans also posted in this thread, and we support you.

We wish that everything will be fine there.
We hope everything will be solved.

A lot of distributors and customers are waiting for this final decision.
Hoping so much Image Dynamics and Senor still in the same company.

We will follow you..where ever you go
We will support you..everything

God Bless You.

Mucho Gracias 

Best Regards,

Mr. David
Indonesia
*


----------



## icacha

i know the headaches people have had when they go into business with people who think someone else is their personal bank. i had a business partner and closed the doors as i kept putting my hand into my pocket. business partners suck ass!


----------



## bafukie

I used ID products b4 and they are such wonderful products. I wish you all the best in all ur undertakings. Cheers.


----------



## TMR

Ive known Eric since he started ID and i respect him more than he will ever know. I have learned SO SO much from Eric and Matt. I truly hope things work out for the better. I know i will support my friend Eric no matter what he does.


----------



## LMS

Hats off to one of the best in the industry 

Great guy, great products

You will always have my support...


----------



## EcotecRacer

i know that i will follow Eric like so many others loyal to him
ID was Eric to me, without Eric I see no need to claim ID 

Team Eric Stevens really says it all


----------



## vactor

Eric Stevens said:


> No ducking out for me. I am in this industry for the long haul.
> 
> Things are in the works to make the deal happen, stayed tuned for updates.
> 
> Eric Stevens


THIS is good news indeed. i (being not so young as others) still remember being a young pup and drooling over the ID installs (can anyone say SABLE??) and wishing i had the money etc. to dream a little. now that i actually HAVE a career that would let me do this, Eric is off to another venture. best of luck. not often that one is around to see people shape an industry and still be responsive to the individual. Eric is the best of the best (or in rarefied company) and surely what you get into next will be as much of a success if not more. best of luck!!!!!


----------



## Saood

Lotsa support down here in little Trinidad & Tobago

Let's all hope for the best


----------



## subwoofery

Who knows, Matt Roberts might join the team for a new an improved company  

Kelvin


----------



## Firewall

waaaaw...........one of the go to brands no more......

Best of luck E.S.

Hope you keep us updated on the situation and know that many people are waiting to make the switch with you gone from ID


----------



## ashjm

I had a sudden flash of empathy while reading this thread; I thought about how I would honestly feel if I were forced to walk away from my job, which has been my life's passion for the last 11 years. It would devastate me. Then I thought of all those that I have taught, mentored, and helped during that time, and felt slightly better for knowing that I have made a difference with those years.

Take some small consolation in the knowledge that you, Eric, have changed lives. While your products have made many people happy, they have done a much more extraordinary thing: they have ignited a true passion in others. Wherever you go from here, don't forget that passion! 

Good luck, and here's looking ahead!


----------



## AudioBob

Eric,

I am sorry to hear this and I have been a great fan and user of both ID products and how you have ran the company. You have always done a great job representing yourself and your company. I am sure that whatever venture you enter will benefit from your determination, dedication and passion that you have.

I worked for a company for almost 20 years and was forced out in 2007. I entered a new venture shortly after and have never been happier. Now maybe you can do some things that you have not been able to do because others were holding you back.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## eviling

awwh man i guess this means i better scoop up one of them IDMAX12 before its to late, ive been wanting one for awhile now to play with, but havn't had the balls to make a move, this just might force my hand. good luck in your buisness, and i can't wait to see what other great product you get behind next and i'll be sure to be a customer


----------



## grantwb1

Good luck Eric!! 

I run all ID speakers in my car and have to say that they are the best I have owned!! Music is my drug and they deliver it very well. I feel very passionate about your products!

The song "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" keeps coming to mind... 
Whoever the arse is that is causing ID issues should be shown some "love"!!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Holy cow I just saw this thread,man thats too bad.No wonder the ID forum is down.Good luck to all parties involved.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Best of luck Eric. You helped me design my first ported box 8 years ago. If anyone is a commodity to the field and has an excellent track record, its you and ID. I am sure someone will swipe you up quick if things dont work out. What subwoofer company wouldnt want you?


----------



## Mahna Mahna

Bye ID....maybe it will return...thankfully Sean Adler already left.


----------



## req

wow, i cant believe i missed this thread.


Eric, from the few times i talked with you on the phone about some products i needed repaired and such, i thank you for your help. you guys did an awesome job with my IDMax's and i cant wait to get my CDUltras powered up. Ive used several ID products, and i am just totally blown away at these developments.

I hope things work out, because ID has been here for a long time, and with Eric leaving would not be good for sure.

Eric, i think we are all behind you in regards to whatever you need to do, but thank you for letting us know as much as you have told us so far.

GOOD LUCK ERIC.
-Andy


----------



## adrianp89

Any one have a number I can contact them at? I sent my mids in last week for repair, and have no received a call back from them.


----------



## audionutz

thehatedguy said:


> Team Eric Stevens says it best for me too.


100% agreed. Eric this will make you stronger...I speak from experience


----------



## Brian_smith06

the727kid said:


> Any one have a number I can contact them at? I sent my mids in last week for repair, and have no received a call back from them.


Pm horseman will.


----------



## BigRed

I think Eric should just start his gig over without the partner. The new name can be "Imaging dynamics"


----------



## thehatedguy

ESA- Eric Stevens Audio


----------



## goodstuff

Dynamic Eric Stevens


----------



## Horsemanwill

come on keep it simple Dynamic Audio


----------



## subwoofery

Horsemanwill said:


> come on keep it simple Dynamic Audio


I find my suggestion much better IMHO  

Kelvin


----------



## Eric Stevens

the727kid said:


> Any one have a number I can contact them at? I sent my mids in last week for repair, and have no received a call back from them.


866-933-1414


----------



## Eric Stevens

It appears final, as we have not been able to reach an agreement. Plan Z did not work out.

Stay tuned there is more to come, I am already working towards the future and have things lined up. My preference was to move forward with Image Dynamics and I am truly sad it did not work out that way.

Matt is no longer a part of Image Dynamics either. He will join in my future endeavors.

It is inspirational to read all the positive messages and I thank all of you for your good wishes.

Eric Stevens


----------



## Mic10is

You know you have the support of many of us out east. Just say the word (the quicker the better) and we are here for you as you have been for us for over a decade.


----------



## sniper5431

Atleast I have you guys number. This deal smells of Directed if the guy let the core of ID go. I guess in the future we can talk about old school ID products compared to post Eric leaving. Atleast I got my IDQ for my new install last week while the product is still good.

Rich


----------



## finbar

Eric, I admire your stewardship and innovation. I feel you will succeed in any future endeavor.
Success is the best revenge!


----------



## TokoSpeaker

*Dear Mr. Eric,

Senor...
Everything you do, I will be the first to support you.
Please inform me, if everything is settled.

I will help you to distribute and promote in Indonesia.

God Bless You.

Mucho Gracias...

Best Regards,

Mr. David
Email : [email protected]*


----------



## req

there will still be tons of support for you guys on these boards, and in my car. so just keep us informed on the state of things. thanks for the info about things, i was quite confused when the site would not work.

thanks Eric.
im sure evereyone looks forward to hearing what is going to happen.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

audionutz said:


> 100% agreed. Eric this will make you stronger...I speak from experience


Preach on bother, Preach on. I've been there also.

Eric stay strong and it will all work out in the end. Just remember everything happens for a reason and God has great plans for you no matter how it turns out. When your a great person, great things happen.


----------



## allstock

Just want to say best of luck to you, Eric. I got nothing but awesome customer service from you when i was trying to tune my xs65 comps...you even sent me extra jumpers at no charge!

Thanks!
-Chris


----------



## meelo

Holy crap! ID is done? =( They were my go to for subwoofers. 

I really appreciated all the help you (Eric) and Matt gave me when I called in for tech support.

Best wishes to you! Can't wait to see what you guys come up with next!


----------



## optimaprime

God has plan for you Eric and ID is not part of it. You will be great in second part of your audio life . Can't wait to try what ever it is your cooking !


----------



## CulinaryGod

Good luck Eric, your ID products were phenomenal and I'm sure to be buying whatever it is you've got cookin'.


----------



## evgeni432

Sorry to hear about the problems ID has some great products.


----------



## TexZen

Wow...all I can say is wow.

I was looking at an idq-10, based solely upon ID's & Eric's reputation, to replace my aging sub. Now that Eric has left (and ID's website is, for all intensive purposes, non-existent) I guess I'll have to wait and see what's next!

Good luck Eric. I'm sure you will land on your feet running.
:lurk:


----------



## subwoofery

Finally the MAX 15 is going to come out... Finally 
I'm sure his partner was holding you back, right Eric? 

Just tell me what your plans are and I'll gladly sell my ID horns to buy your upgraded version  lol

Kelvin


----------



## cvjoint

Ouch, sorry to hear that. Last time I saw you guys we were manhandling some of my speakers before the Klippel haha. Now the Klippel is not here anymore and neither is ID. Yikes. I wish you good luck with the future plans.


----------



## BuickGN

Very sorry to hear. I posted on the ID board years ago about the windshield repair guy soaking my tweeters with water and not sounding right. Either Eric or Matt told me they would replace them free of charge since I was honest even though they were submerged. That always sticks in my mind when I think of ID. Best of luck to you.

I have some "old school" CTX65 comps for sale $500...


----------



## thematrimix

Well, to say I am not sad would be a lie. And I shall not lie. So, I'll say it. I am sad. Ok that is all the sadness.



I am going to be happy for Eric. He has a chance to take what he has learned from his many years at ID and use it to start a new venture that will top ID. So, let us not be sorry anymore. And be a source of encouragement.


With that!

Eric let us know what you are able and we WILL support you.


----------



## Horsemanwill

so matt and the others does that include the guy i LOVE pestering the most?


----------



## Matt Borgardt

a wise man once said.....*WTF*

After all the years Eric and I have put into Image it is very sad to see this happen but we will be back.

Thanks for everyone's support


----------



## subwoofery

Matt Borgardt said:


> a wise man once said.....*WTF*
> 
> After all the years Eric and I have put into Image it is very sad to see this happen but we will be back.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support


Hey Matt, glad to see you're on board with Eric's future venture. Not sure you remember but I'm the guy from Tahiti that came to the Headquarter - took a listen to Sean's ID demo car - and walked away with some horns and X65  

All the best for you guyz, 
Kelvin


----------



## Horsemanwill

matt shouldn't u be out chasing some oriental chick?


----------



## joemk69

subwoofery said:


> Finally the MAX 15 is going to come out... Finally
> I'm sure his partner was holding you back, right Eric?
> 
> Just tell me what your plans are and I'll gladly sell my ID horns to buy your upgraded version  lol
> 
> Kelvin


He could call it the ES(extra sonic) MAX 15


----------



## DanMan

Eric and Matt are two of the best in the business-we all know that. Whatever they choose to do next will exceed their own expectations and dreams.

I hope that Eric retains the right to the horn design that he put so much into.

If not he'll just have to come up with an even better design.


----------



## trigg007

Horsemanwill said:


> matt shouldn't u be out chasing some oriental chick?


There you go; get'cha some of that sideways twang! 

Good luck with the future endeavors


----------



## slickone

Horsemanwill said:


> matt shouldn't u be out chasing some oriental chick?


I know how much he loves it....but maybe he can pick the stuff closer to home now

"hope"

and I would be the first one in line to see someone try to take the horn molds out of eric and matt's hands


----------



## DanMan

Horsemanwill said:


> matt shouldn't u be out chasing some oriental chick?


To be politically correct, "Asian-American".


----------



## redgst97

Good luck to Eric and Matt. They have both helped me out in the past, and make a great team. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help out from Atlanta...

John


----------



## Diezel10

WTF IS RIGHT???

Well Matt...I guess you were right after all ....IDMAX will never be "My Cup of Tea".......I wish you luck in all of your endeavors...I am at work right now..sent you a message...follow up with me "Bub"!!!:mean:


----------



## Horsemanwill

DanMan said:


> To be politically correct, "Asian-American".


eh i'm korean i dont' have to be politically correct lol


----------



## OldOneEye

Wow.. so many memories.. seeing Eric's car and meeting him during some of the SoundQuake shows before ID came to be (back when the car had some seperates in the kickpanels... covered in carpet), going to ID and seeing pieces of Fred's Accord spread out across parts of the warehouse, seeing him at several CES shows. 

Wish you and Matt the best.

Juan


----------



## Installer4life

Sad to hear the news Eric. You took care of me on a set of horns in 1994. I lived in Kansas with no Image dealers in sight. I worked in the industry and that was good enough for you. I have been a fan of you and your company ever since. I even had the opportunity to visit with Mark the year before at a shop he worked at just outside of Houston. Good luck and keep us informed...Thanks


----------



## AdamTaylor

wow... im speechless..... Glad i just purchased my 2nd IDMAX 10, the 2x ID Q1200.1's for each IDMAX and the 2x ID 450.4's for the H.A.T. L6-SE L4-SE and L1R2-PRO's ... best part is its all going in a 350z 


I'll follow wherever you guys go, you two have the best customer service i have ever experience... matt has spent hours on the phone with me just so i could bounce ideas off of him.....

i guess i cant say im an ImageDynamics Fanboy anymore..... quick, make a company so i can have something to change it to



Horsemanwill said:


> matt shouldn't u be out chasing some oriental chick?


apparently we both have the same taste in females.... this is my lady


----------



## DYNABLASTER

You have my support too! 

Cheers from Serbia!


----------



## AdamTaylor

serbia?


----------



## DYNABLASTER

PS: one of the oldest nation on Planet


----------



## AdamTaylor

no, i know but i was just lost what it was in reference to


----------



## I Need Bass

Sad to hear Eric, good luck in the furture!


----------



## Seth1784

Sad to read this, however like it's been said you need to do what's best for yourselves and what makes you happy. I hope the best for both of you on your new venture, i know i'll be keeping an eye on what goes on. 

Ever since i made my first call to ID to ask a few questions before i bought an idmax without ever hearing one and getting wonderful help over the phone i've been hooked. Bought a idmax v2 without even hearing one and i haven't looked back since. Actually ended up buying another v2 and also buying an idq v3 to use in my home audio hahahah.


----------



## SQram

Best of luck with the new venture guys. I will be anxiously awaiting news of your future endeavors.


----------



## quickaudi07

Well, Since everyone is very sorry to hear what happen to both of you guys, I hope everything works out Eric, Matt, hope something good will happen soon.

I haven't talked to Eric or Matt (on the phone) before, but I was on ID forums and just asking a simple questions, i got my answers back right away..... Thats a support we need, - customer for life..

Anyhow, Now since you guys will be working toghether on a new project/items, I can't wait and see what you guys will bring to a ball game. 

CANT WAIT!!!!

Good Luck to you guys,


Mario


----------



## JimAckley

It makes me sad to read this. I actually started a thread yesterday where I was debating some IDMAX 12s. I'm proud to say that I used to recommend your product all the time when I was really deep into car audio. We're all here for you in whatever your new endeavor may be. Never forget that


----------



## mkellypc

WOW....one of the few old school manufacturers that still has a great reputation. I've spoken to Matt and Eric a good bit about 4-5 months ago on my latest build. Un-beatable customer support. Any ideas on what is to come on warranty claims? One of my ID8's just started failing.....go figure. 
Good luck to you both!


----------



## quickaudi07

mkellypc said:


> WOW....one of the few old school manufacturers that still has a great reputation. I've spoken to Matt and Eric a good bit about 4-5 months ago on my latest build. Un-beatable customer support. Any ideas on what is to come on warranty claims? One of my ID8's just started failing.....go figure.
> Good luck to you both!


Eric has posted this earlier, or Matt one of them 2 
ID
866-933-1414

Support Number.

Hope it helps


----------



## corcraft

WOW!!!! This is sooo sad. You guys are what got me back into car audio. Just a few months ago I called about tweeter hardware and I was so impressed with your customer support that I started buying up ID pieces left and right and now I have a basement full of it. The phone support and your forum meant so much to me that there was still a big company out there that took the time to help their customers. Best Wishes!!!! and I am devastated.


Time to start a for sale thread for me because I don't want my equipment anymore.....


----------



## rjcastr

corcraft said:


> WOW!!!! This is sooo sad. You guys are what got me back into car audio. Just a few months ago I called about tweeter hardware and I was so impressed with your customer support that I started buying up ID pieces left and right and now I have a basement full of it. The phone support and your forum meant so much to me that there was still a big company out there that took the time to help their customers. Best Wishes!!!! and I am devastated.
> 
> 
> Time to start a for sale thread for me because I don't want my equipment anymore.....



do you have an idq10v2d2??? or a v3?


----------



## CGlines

Good luck with your future endeavors guys. I'm sure this won't be the last time we hear your names and "one of the best in the industry" in the same sentence.


----------



## BombAquad91

This is bad. Really bad. I'm gonna cry bad. I have 2 IDMAX12-D2's. My boz has been in my house because there's a hole in one of the rubber surrounds. I was waiting till I had some extra cash to buy a recone kit. Now i'm screwed. If anyone knows how or where I can get the recone kit i'll buy it on the spot. This is some sad news about ID. The absolute best subs I have ever heard. SQ and SPL. I've heard and personally owned lots of different brands, ID subs are the best. There is NO upgrade from ID. Damn man.


----------



## PureDynamics

BombAquad91 said:


> This is bad. Really bad. I'm gonna cry bad. I have 2 IDMAX12-D2's. My boz has been in my house because there's a hole in one of the rubber surrounds. I was waiting till I had some extra cash to buy a recone kit. Now i'm screwed. *If anyone knows how or where I can get the recone kit i'll buy it on the spot.* This is some sad news about ID. The absolute best subs I have ever heard. SQ and SPL. I've heard and personally owned lots of different brands, ID subs are the best. There is NO upgrade from ID. Damn man.


Any one of our dealers can order them if they don't have one in stock or please give us a call. As said above, ID is still open and we are still shipping product.


----------



## The Baron Groog

Sorry to hear ID are no more, great loss to the industry-I hope Eric and Matt manage to succeed in their new ventures.


----------



## rjcastr

I heard the new Dynaudio Esotar is the best ever built and heard.

Everything is subjective


----------



## subwoofery

rjcastr said:


> I heard the new Dynaudio Esotar is the best ever built and heard.
> 
> Everything is subjective


?? What's the purpose of this post? 

Kelvin


----------



## trojan fan

rjcastr said:


> I heard the new Dynaudio Esotar is the best ever built and heard.
> 
> Everything is subjective




Dude, you are waaay out in left field looking for your glove


----------



## quickaudi07

trojan fan said:


> Dude, you are waaay out in left field looking for your glove


I think the other guy is lost..


----------



## corcraft

When the new name of the new "Matt & Eric" company is decided on, someone should have logo's made up to fit on the dustcaps of the ID subs since they all have fallen off anyway, lol......... For now as for me and mine, they will be no name beasts!!!!


----------



## rjcastr

quickaudi07 said:


> I think the other guy is lost..


i meant the esotar , read the reviews!!
kippel


----------



## Swanson's Performance

As a former dealer for Image Dynamics, of course this is a sad time. However, we've been reassured that Eric and Matt are in good hands, and it shouldn't be long before we have a good solution and can again support and enjoy the fruits of their labors. This is only a bad thing if you base your car audio choices on a name, not on the performance of the product. 

This just continues to prove in nearly every endeavor that any time a person has founded and grown a company with their blood, sweat, and tears, and takes on a partner for whatever reason, it ends up badly. The new party has nothing invested except money, and cares not about nostalgia and established customer base. Let's ensure this doesn't happen again to Eric in his new adventure, and get all of your friends to support his new business as well! Good luck Eric, Matt, and whoever else you are saving from the vampires that killed a great company- we'll see you soon in a better place!

Chris Swanson
Owner, Swanson's Performance
Portage, Indiana


----------



## subwoofery

rjcastr said:


> i meant the esotar , read the reviews!!
> kippel


Yeah we know what the Esotar is. But that doesn't tell us what is the purpose of your post - talking about Dynaudio in an Image Dynamics thread. 

Please enlight us... 

Kelvin


----------



## jsketoe

I hope you guys the best.
Also...if you or Matt have any left over power supplies for us modded pro-audio processor guys (rane)...I'd take them off your hands.


----------



## Gunny Wilson

I was truly bummed to hear this. I cannot say enough about the customer service I recieved from both Matt and Eric. I just recently got back into this hobby and had never used ID before. After reading about them on this forum I purchased some 64's and ended up blowin not one but 2 due to a bad amp channel that i was told after the first was repaired, it wasn't. After Wade Stewart repaired it properly Eric and Matt still replaced the drivers even though the problem was totally on me. Matt even stayed on the phone longer than I ever would have expected teaching me things I should have known in the first place. Hell after all that Matt offered to make me a deal on some ID 10's due to me being in the suck, hell I was humbled. You just dont get customer support like that anymore.

Eric And Matt thanks for everything and I will be looking forward to your next venture.

Gunny


----------



## Patrick Bateman

corcraft said:


> WOW!!!! This is sooo sad. You guys are what got me back into car audio. Just a few months ago I called about tweeter hardware and I was so impressed with your customer support that I started buying up ID pieces left and right and now I have a basement full of it. The phone support and your forum meant so much to me that there was still a big company out there that took the time to help their customers. Best Wishes!!!! and I am devastated.
> 
> 
> Time to start a for sale thread for me because I don't want my equipment anymore.....


You can't get blood out of a stone.
No matter how good your customer service is, no matter how good your product is, there is nothing that is going to stop the inevitable death of car audio. (At least as we know it today.)

It would be great if talent and ingenuity was enough to succeed in car audio, but unfortunately the market is tiny, and it's getting tinier every year.


----------



## Horsemanwill

for those that valued Matt's and Eric's experience they started a new site

Invision Power Board


----------



## corcraft

^like everything, it should come back around, just probably not as soon as we would like. 

Imho car audio has took several hits in the last 15-20yrs starting in the 90's by auto manufacturers making it both hard and expensive to upgrade the stereo- like the 90's Taurus. 

Next, allot of the big names that we loved started selling out and the products that we stood behind came to be like the products that we laughed at which in return some of us lost our ambition.

Then the economy. Like it are not most of the market was people wanting "boom" or loud and not enthusists and "boom" or loud is something everyone could do without because it's not enoyable so when money's tight the "boom" is gone.

I have a pretty decent home system (allot more $ in it than my car) but I have to say that to me nothing is like car audio. When I'm at home I got stuff to do, when I'm driving I don't and good music (that sounds like it should) can change my day. I found a company that I believed in again so I jumped back on the wagon and now it's gone. I understand and I know there are some other good companies out there. I just hate to see ID go.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

corcraft said:


> ^like everything, it should come back around, just probably not as soon as we would like.
> 
> Imho car audio has took several hits in the last 15-20yrs starting in the 90's by auto manufacturers making it both hard and expensive to upgrade the stereo- like the 90's Taurus.
> 
> Next, allot of the big names that we loved started selling out and the products that we stood behind came to be like the products that we laughed at which in return some of us lost our ambition.
> 
> Then the economy. Like it are not most of the market was people wanting "boom" or loud and not enthusists and "boom" or loud is something everyone could do without because it's not enoyable so when money's tight the "boom" is gone.
> 
> I have a pretty decent home system (allot more $ in it than my car) but I have to say that to me nothing is like car audio. When I'm at home I got stuff to do, when I'm driving I don't and good music (that sounds like it should) can change my day. I found a company that I believed in again so I jumped back on the wagon and now it's gone. I understand and I know there are some other good companies out there. I just hate to see ID go.


I wish I could be more upbeat, but I just don't see things changing any time soon. Give it a couple years and most people will be listening to music on their iPhones, hosted in the cloud.

The whole idea of putting in an aftermarket headunit and amplifier is about as archaic as listening to eight track tapes.

It kinda pisses me off that the carsound competitions still promote this antiquated setup.

I think it would be more realistic if they'd promote systems which use phones and iPods for a source, with powered loudspeakers, so that the entire car stereo system can be pruned from the car without cutting a single wire, or removing a single panel.


----------



## Scooter-Man

Gunny Wilson said:


> I was truly bummed to hear this. I cannot say enough about the customer service I recieved from both Matt and Eric. I just recently got back into this hobby and had never used ID before. After reading about them on this forum I purchased some 64's and ended up blowin not one but 2 due to a bad amp channel that i was told after the first was repaired, it wasn't. After Wade Stewart repaired it properly Eric and Matt still replaced the drivers even though the problem was totally on me. Matt even stayed on the phone longer than I ever would have expected teaching me things I should have known in the first place. Hell after all that Matt offered to make me a deal on some ID 10's due to me being in the suck, hell I was humbled. You just dont get customer support like that anymore.
> 
> Eric And Matt thanks for everything and I will be looking forward to your next venture.
> 
> Gunny


That's awesome on the support they gave you. Some companies still know how to do it right regardless of who is on the phone.


----------



## dh8009

I've just gotten back into car audio the last year after being into drag racing for the last 10 years. The industry is declining because if big box stores and shops just pushing products out the door. Some times you go to reputable shops and still get burned, know from experience, as the customer service just sucks. The people are good but the service suffers. I've been researching and thinking about going to horns from my Dynaudio components just because of the excellent things ive heard about ID.


----------



## Rory_newton

Nooooooooooooo!
Glad I bought my IDMAX's a few weeks ago now! I have an issue with one of them though, am I still going to be able to get it fixed now that ID's is shut down???


----------



## quickaudi07

Patrick Bateman said:


> I wish I could be more upbeat, but I just don't see things changing any time soon. Give it a couple years and most people will be listening to music on their iPhones, hosted in the cloud.
> 
> The whole idea of putting in an aftermarket headunit and amplifier is about as archaic as listening to eight track tapes.
> 
> It kinda pisses me off that the carsound competitions still promote this antiquated setup.
> 
> I think it would be more realistic if they'd promote systems which use phones and iPods for a source, with powered loudspeakers, so that the entire car stereo system can be pruned from the car without cutting a single wire, or removing a single panel.


Well that only depends on what you like, I hate Iphone/apple crap.. 
I had a apple phone for about 15 min in my hand and i put that damn thing back in the box, and shipped it back to returns ... 

I'm not a big fan of apple product, I work with pc's all the long, Microsoft is my friend. 
Everyone has there own saying, some people love apple, I don't, I prefer android over apple phone anytime of the day.
Also getting a new radio or nice HU for a car, is a key for sound quality and what kid of toys comes with it at the same time, I have always replaced HU units. Never sicked with the stock unit.. they always sounded so damn crappy for me!


----------



## quickaudi07

Rory_newton said:


> Nooooooooooooo!
> Glad I bought my IDMAX's a few weeks ago now! I have an issue with one of them though, am I still going to be able to get it fixed now that ID's is shut down???


ID as a company is not shut down. I called the support and i forgot who i talked to, but the guy kinda wanted to get rid of me-tell me to go F my self and get off the phone.

Image dynamic
866-933-1414

Support Number.

Here is there support number.

I hope this helps you,,, see what they could do for you, since Matt and Eric are no longer working there.

Erick and Matt please come up with new product soon


----------



## OldSkool_08

Rory_newton said:


> Nooooooooooooo!
> Glad I bought my IDMAX's a few weeks ago now! I have an issue with one of them though, am I still going to be able to get it fixed now that ID's is shut down???


ID is not shut down so you should still be able to get warranty service work done.


----------



## quickaudi07

Guys I have a little question to ask you.
I bought IDMAX12 not to long ago and the sub was placed in smaller box than it was recommended. I had it hooked up to JL Audio 1000.1 w Rms amp at 4OHMS load.

The gain on the amp was only at 1/4 and HZ set to 75-80.. I listen to Euro Dance, Trance, Progressive, little of Rap, and Hip-HOP no classic music!! More of Club music.

Well i took the sub out yesterday and i looked at the voice-coil, I have not smelled the sub burning, I had it at 99% of low volume, I took few pics of the coil,, is that normal???
The subwoofer plays fine with out any problems at all volumes... Should I be worry about the voice coil that it will burn.. I thought the sub could handel 1000w rms,, I had a Havoc 12" The the sub didn't even get worm when I beat on it, but I did noticed that ID sub did get hot when i put my hand on the dust cap.























































I don't play it loud, I just like the sound quality that i get from the sub.. so there is no need for me to play it loud,, If i want to play it loud, i put my headphones on at home and go crazy ! lol

But i really need some help and your thoughts on that one.

Thanks


----------



## Rory_newton

My coil looks the same as that! ^^
Except my one is making a slapping noise when it plays... 
Maybe ill have to take out my other one sometime as see if it looks the same?


----------



## quickaudi07

I have read on is forms when it was still up. They recommend to take the coil out and clean the cone area where the cone is located. And put everything back that might solve your problem but I'm not 100% sure never hurts to try it though. Look it up on YouTube how to take out the cone from is sub. I seen the video before. 


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Stevens

Should really start a new thread.

The color of the coil is fine they are a dark color even when new, and its quite normal for them to get darker. 



Eric



quickaudi07 said:


> Guys I have a little question to ask you.
> I bought IDMAX12 not to long ago and the sub was placed in smaller box than it was recommended. I had it hooked up to JL Audio 1000.1 w Rms amp at 4OHMS load.
> 
> The gain on the amp was only at 1/4 and HZ set to 75-80.. I listen to Euro Dance, Trance, Progressive, little of Rap, and Hip-HOP no classic music!! More of Club music.
> 
> Well i took the sub out yesterday and i looked at the voice-coil, I have not smelled the sub burning, I had it at 99% of low volume, I took few pics of the coil,, is that normal???
> The subwoofer plays fine with out any problems at all volumes... Should I be worry about the voice coil that it will burn.. I thought the sub could handel 1000w rms,, I had a Havoc 12" The the sub didn't even get worm when I beat on it, but I did noticed that ID sub did get hot when i put my hand on the dust cap.
> 
> I don't play it loud, I just like the sound quality that i get from the sub.. so there is no need for me to play it loud,, If i want to play it loud, i put my headphones on at home and go crazy ! lol
> 
> But i really need some help and your thoughts on that one.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## quickaudi07

Eric Stevens said:


> Should really start a new thread.
> 
> The color of the coil is fine they are a dark color even when new, and its quite normal for them to get darker.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric



Eric, is it ok to give them 1000w rms? I really don't want to burn the sub, The coil for that sub is 190$ also is it normal for the sub to get worm by the dust cap?

Thank you for your support.


----------



## OldOneEye

My understanding is that glue the holds the voicecoil onto the former (?!? is that the right term?) has a pretty high melting point for it to discolor. At least that was what I was told a while back I was a dealer and sending it product for service since it gave them an indication of abuse vs. defects (you got to pound on it to get it to discolor, so "I listen to Vivaldi running of a 200 watt amp with the gains down" excuse won't fly).

Juan


----------



## Eric Stevens

quickaudi07 said:


> Eric, is it ok to give them 1000w rms? I really don't want to burn the sub, The coil for that sub is 190$ also is it normal for the sub to get worm by the dust cap?
> 
> Thank you for your support.


Yes 1000 watts is Ok and the dust cap is supposed to get warm it is designed to remove heat from the voice coil.


----------



## subwoofery

quickaudi07 said:


> Eric, is it ok to give them 1000w rms? I really don't want to burn the sub, The coil for that sub is 190$ also is it normal for the sub to get worm by the dust cap?
> 
> Thank you for your support.


Also... It has to be CLEAN 1000RMS, distorsion with that much power can kill your subwoofer. Just use your gain correctly... 

Kelvin


----------



## quickaudi07

I have the amp 1/4 gain up. I dont have any lights dimming, also my stock alt. is 160amp, and i have a brand new battery, also checked with the meter how is my voltage with music on, and it stays at 13.8 V non stop.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

dh8009 said:


> I've just gotten back into car audio the last year after being into drag racing for the last 10 years. The industry is declining because if big box stores and shops just pushing products out the door. Some times you go to reputable shops and still get burned, know from experience, as the customer service just sucks. The people are good but the service suffers. I've been researching and thinking about going to horns from my Dynaudio components just because of the excellent things ive heard about ID.


Big box stores were pushing products out the door in the 90s, and the car audio industry was healthy.

Consumers have a finite amount of money to spend on "toys", and the car audio market has shrunken significantly in the last twenty years.

I think this is for a couple of reasons. First, stock systems are light years ahead of where they were twenty years ago. In the 90s most cars came equipped with tape decks and low-powered chip amps. So spending money on car audio in the 90s really gave you a serious improvement. Can the same thing be said today? Stock systems are really quite good these days, and most cars offer OEM aftermarket systems that are even better.

The second reason is that car audio has lagged the rest of the industry hopelessly. For instance, if I spent a thousand dollars on a home theater in 1995 I'd be lucky if I could purchase a receiver. In 2011 I can put together a kick-ass home theater for a thousand bucks.

To sum it up, consumers are spending their money everywhere BUT car audio, and that won't change anytime soon IMHO


----------



## hybridamp

Thank you Eric and Matt for the many years of superb products that I absolutely had a blast using and thanks again for your outstanding customer service. I'm confident that I couldn't call up many companies, talk directly with the tech, and have them custom build me a pair of mids for a great price as you did for me!

Sincerely hope that there is a new venture in your near future.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Eric sorry to hear about Image hope you are doing well. Have not talked to you in a while


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

ahhhh! the site is gone?!? I was going to check a couple specs on my ctx65cs here:

http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/pdf/iD Product Spec's/CTX CS 65 mid_bass.pdf

and it 404'd! anywhere else I can find this pdf?


----------



## quickaudi07

Thank you for all the info Erick..

As always great support.


----------



## CarSick

Oh no, I need two baskets for my idmax 12s, where can I get them now? PLEASE HELP


----------



## Mic10is

CarSick said:


> Oh no, I need two baskets for my idmax 12s, where can I get them now? PLEASE HELP


Call Image and Talk to Nancy. She is there to help.


----------



## TexZen

Image dynamic
866-933-1414


----------



## CarSick

What's the number? can't find it online


----------



## It_Hertz

I have a basket for one 12" max at the shop.

if you need pm me.


----------



## TransAMrit

Really sorry to hear about this - I had just purchased my first IDMax a couple of years ago, and immediately became a huge fan.

Of course, when I blew it up last year and sent the sub in for repairs, my sound guy said the parts were on back order... That's continued for a year, and now I know why.


----------



## req

i just had two idmax's reconed and remagnatized about 4-5 months ago.


----------



## goodstuff

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd just like to share something with everyone else here. Just called up ID and talked to their guys. I got sent to the operator and then they transferred me to tech support. They were very knowledgeable and offered me a lot of free advice in figuring out a ticking noise I have on one my IDQ10V2's, which we diagnosed as being a tinsel tick since its definitely not bottoming out. I also got some good information about the IDMax reconing and was assured that the V3 recone kits will be available for a long time in the future and that they just placed a recent purchase order for more parts.
> 
> While I will be purchasing from Eric's new company when it hits the ground, I have no reservations buying more ID products at this time due to the fact that the products currently sold were engineered and designed by Eric and his team and we all know them to be excellent products. That, and the staff that's there now is still very willing to help and I don't think its fair to the rest of them to cease all support and purchasing because of a change of ownership, at least not until they start producing inferior products which hasn't yet happened. People like Nancy and more of the tech staff had this mess dropped on them and I will at least be supporting them as they along with Eric and Matt made up the company and they don't deserve to be shafted by everyone.


LOL. Your also supporting the ****head(s) who stabbed Eric and friends in the back, sounds like an awesome plan. Waiting for inferior products, lol.


----------



## avaxis

wow only saw this when i went to imagedynamicsusa.com.. sad to hear that Eric.. you and your team stood by your products.. proud to run an IDMAX in my ride. 

good luck to your future endeavors and keep us posted..don't give up on mobile audio just because of evil corporations. you've proven you have great products and you & your team stood by it..


----------



## quickaudi07

I bought my idmax sub 2-3 weeks before Eric left the company it was my first product and I love it. Since Erick and Matt are working on something new. New is always good and I can't wait to see what's the new adventure is going to be.
That's all I got to say about that 


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tambiengabriel

After visiting ID in Ontario, California, 10 minutes from my house, I was so impressed with the company because both Eric and Matt were so helpful. On top of just being good guys, they went out of their way and gave me a tour of the place. I saw all of the tooling for the subs and how they were assembled and packaged. It was a pleasure to see the owner giving such "customer service" to a customer. I constantly think back to that occasion when I come across businesses that could give a damn about their customers and then wonder why they have no business. Good luck to both Eric and Matt. They will do great.


----------



## so cal eddie

I agree with you ^. The people were nice enough to swap out blown speakers for some of my customers when I just walked in. It's a shame to see them go.


----------



## alonzoub

Just figured id chime in with some more positive reinforcement. 

Image Dynamics IDQ10v3 was the first subwoofer I ever purchased about 10 months ago, and I loved it so much I bought another in christmas time and built a custom designed ported enclosure for them.

I have got to say I have heard many setups since I got into car audio about a year ago and not one rivals the clean crisp bass I get out of my pair of IDQ 10 v3's.

Unfortunately I never had the privilege to speak with Matt or Eric but from what I here they are great dudes and I am very excited to see what is going to come out of this situation.

Good luck to you gentlemen.


----------



## gndprx

As one of the original core members of Team Image Dynamics starting back in the Audio Design days with Matt, it's sad to hear this news.

I haven't competed for close to 6 years now, but I still have more ID product sitting in my garage than I have use for and won't sell it because I know I can't get better quality and may find a home for it in another vehicle down the road.

Best wishes to Eric and Matt in whatever you move on to next. That type of talent will never go unappreciated or left idle for long. New doors will open and I'm sure everyone will be pleased with whatever comes next.

Carl


----------



## envisionelec

Somehow I missed this...

I am shocked! But I am not surprised. The industry has turned to eating its own...

Thanks for contributing immensely to actual advancement in the industry. A lot of 'firsts' rolled out of ID. Good luck to you in your future endeavors.


----------



## josby

Wow, I too am sad to hear this. From the first time I ever heard about ID at least 10 years ago, they always had a reputation for making great stuff, and I loved everything I purchased from them. Definitely a loss for the industry.


----------



## ocuriel

Oh noes! Hope you start up another awesome company. You should have the following to be sucessfull again.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

would be cool if someone put together an archive of pdf specs for ID products.


----------



## goodstuff

ReticulatingPigeonElf said:


> would be cool if someone put together an archive of pdf specs for ID products.


There are still a few tech videos up on youtube.

YouTube - ImageDynamicsTek's Channel


----------



## rp_guy

was considering an IDQ10v3 but now i don't want to deal with ID


V3.. fixed


----------



## subwoofery

rp_guy said:


> was considering an IDQ10v2 but now i don't want to deal with ID


You don't have to deal with ID if you want to purchase the IDQ10v.2 since it's been out of production for almost 4 years...  

Kelvin


----------



## melverc

Very sad!!! Once one door shuts another one might open.


----------



## joemk69

So I don't know if its true or not but I heard from 2 diff people that it is only a matter of a few weeks before Eric's new gig is up and running


----------



## quickaudi07

I'm sure Eric will let us all know if something new will come up. I cant wait for a new line of product also I'm sure it will take some time to get everything going and hit the green light.

It wont be long I hope


----------



## diy.phil

I just found out about all this when I went to the old website 
I have an IDQ 12 since 2004 and it's still working great - awesome subwoofer sound quality.
Best wishes to Eric and Matt.
If anyone knows what's Eric's next subwoofer or mobile electronics company please post here...
Phil


----------



## jaysexxin

Wow, I went to the website because I wanted to build a new system and it's been a while... 

I literally went from  to  back to  then to 


The IDQ was my first none piece of sh*t sub I ever owned. I took a risk because I never heard the sub in person and decided to buy it.. I instantly became a fan.

I hope everything goes well for Eric and if another company starts up, you can be sure I'll be buying from them.


----------



## InCarAudioVideo

their website is changed to

www.imagedynamicsusa.net


----------



## samuelprz

Will Image Dynamics quality deteriorate w/ the absence of Eric Stevens?
I see that sonicelectronix is now an ID vender also


----------



## ezutel

InCarAudioVideo said:


> their website is changed to
> 
> Image Dynamics USA


I need a full specs of IDQ10 D4V3 but it's not there :worried:


----------



## quickaudi07

ezutel said:


> I need a full specs of IDQ10 D4V3 but it's not there :worried:


website is still under construction, not everything works and i get bland error webpages.


----------



## chad

how long will this thread go on?


----------



## Horsemanwill

FOREVER!!!!! or untill it gets closed 


hint hint


----------



## trojan fan

samuelprz said:


> Will Image Dynamics quality deteriorate w/ the absence of Eric Stevens?
> I see that sonicelectronix is now an ID vender also



Pretty soon the ID stuff will be whored out all over the internet


----------



## wildnimal

^^ it has started. Sonic is now a dealer, massive Price drop on all the stuff.


----------



## Horsemanwill

this is prob why i won't sell my stuff. i think it'll be up there with the old PPI and etc. lol


----------



## Brian_smith06

Horsemanwill said:


> this is prob why i won't sell my stuff. i think it'll be up there with the old PPI and etc. lol


Word. Well with exception of horns. Those are still for sale. Hint hint to readers


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

how do the sonic bought IDQs differ from the ES-era IDQs, besides being $80 cheaper?


----------



## Scot[email protected]

ReticulatingPigeonElf said:


> how do the sonic bought IDQs differ from the ES-era IDQs, besides being $80 cheaper?


They dont differ one bit. With the new prices I am picking up a pair for myself.


----------



## Horsemanwill

ReticulatingPigeonElf said:


> how do the sonic bought IDQs differ from the ES-era IDQs, besides being $80 cheaper?


well before the change i know that Eric was having some serious QC problems about the baskets of the IDQs. and i've heard that it's just gotten even worse.


----------



## [email protected]

^ so whats wrong with the baskets? Whats changed to make them even worse?


----------



## Horsemanwill

I've heard that the baskets are coming in more often then not cracked. It was something that eric was on top but faced resistance.


----------



## [email protected]

Horsemanwill said:


> I've heard that the baskets are coming in more often then not cracked. It was something that eric was on top but faced resistance.


Is that due to shipping from where ever the baskets are made, or a defect in the materials?


----------



## wildnimal

Well my friend is going to pick an iDQV3 at the new price. 

Honestly speaking what i feel is if there is a drop in price of almost $100 then there will drop in quality too. If not right now but in near future. 

I have heard problems with iDQ basket earlier too but that's maybe 1 in a 10000 and ID was always up with the replacements ASAP.


----------



## Horsemanwill

BeatsDownLow said:


> Is that due to shipping from where ever the baskets are made, or a defect in the materials?


it's caused by a tooling problem and processing by the vendor to "lower cost". Tooling causes stress risers in the material and that combined with the poor proess control makes them crack very easy.

alot of dealers stopped carrying them because they did not want to deal with the high rate of return even though ID would replace or repair them under warrenty.


----------



## JAX

cajunner said:


> this thread's kind of like an advertisement for the new cheaper ID stuff...
> 
> "hey kids, sonic's got your IDQ's for half off, go get 'em while the glue stinks"


well..I had owned several drivers. this would be good way to get some more and hold on to them


----------



## Oliver

Prolly best to hoard you're old products ... if quality matters.

I love my v1's and v2's , 10" subs and twelve inchers.


----------



## Sunpulse

Aloha Eric, 

Hope all is well as u start the new... I would love to speak with you if u have the time, I have a idea to work together and u can help me to change the high end lighting as I have the lead in digital lighting technologies.. Your back ground in all u do and know make u one of the few who can help on this mission our company's are doing.. We are intentional now and have a large market share. 

Give a e mail,, Eric this is just like when we met in Ok. This industry is booming and growing fast and large, light is a lot like sound. And these guys @ Philips, GE, are lost in the 8 track time.. In a digital world.. Lol. Hope to hear from you as you can. O ya. No false promises, or moving the goal post at the end of the deal...

As we have both seen over and over in the audio world. This could be a ticket to move on, in the sustainable food & algae production systems, as well the facilities to feed humans and food stock around the world... 

Aloha
Gerald Garrison.


----------



## Phreaxer

Seriously? Email is a marvelous little tool that would have worked better than this...


----------



## thehatedguy

He may not have had any contact info for Eric after he left the company.


----------



## chijioke penny

crap, i was about to try sell six 12" v3's idmax's and one ARC audio flat line 12"..... i guess i will sell 3-4 and hold on to two of them.........


----------



## thehatedguy

<- has an IDW15 still sitting here...and IDQ15 in the car.


----------



## Mic10is

thehatedguy said:


> <- has an IDW15 still sitting here...and IDQ15 in the car.


<<<<<<<<<<< has 2 IDW15s too and BETA IDmax 12s


----------



## req

Mic why are you holding out on me...


----------



## EcotecRacer

So I guess I should hold onto my IDQ 5.25,8s, and IDW15...........
Wonder if i could grab Matt or Eric signature on them


----------



## Brian_smith06

I'm considering selling off all my id gear hint hint. Then again I always say this and never do it


----------



## idmonte

very sad day for the industry


----------



## Buff

Just hearing this awful news.

Eric I wish you the best and hope that many good things come your way!

I will share a short story about Eric that has earned him my everlasting respect and admiration:

At the 1995 IASCA world finals in Dallas (or maybe it was 96 in SC), anyway you were allowed to make adjustments between SQ judging and RTA measurement. Eric came up for one of his guys SPRINTING into the lane with an RTA to optimize this guys car before he was judged for RTA. Not a top ID team member either, just a guy running Image products that Eric wanted to help. 

As I went through the lane with me and my co-pilot I had wished my team at the time cared as much about us doing well as Eric did.


----------



## jel847

excuse my ignorance, but why does powerbass keep coming up in this thread? whats the connection between powerbass, eric stevens and or image dynamics?


----------



## chefhow

Powerbass now owns ID


----------



## bkjay

Stop! How the hell did I miss this.


----------



## [email protected]

chefhow said:


> Powerbass now owns ID


And they were also involved with ID while Eric still owned it.


----------



## chefhow

BeatsDownLow said:


> And they were also involved with ID while Eric still owned it.


That is correct.


----------



## jel847

very interesting, involved to what extent?


----------



## [email protected]

jel847 said:


> very interesting, involved to what extent?



I am not sure on that. Its here on the forum somewhere. I do not remember if it was say just with a specific item like the subs or amps, or if if was a partnership on everything.


----------



## Eric Stevens

Ok guys here is the scoop on ID and PB.

Jason Liu the owner of PB was my partner in ID. Two separate companies with common ownership. Jason and I had differences as is obvious and I chose personal happiness and family over continuing with something I had built. I had tried for years to negotiate buying him out, even thought we had reached an agreement in March this year until price and terms were both changed last minute.



Eric


----------



## [email protected]

Eric Stevens said:


> Ok guys here is the scoop on ID and PB.
> 
> Jason Liu the owner of PB was my partner in ID. Two separate companies with common ownership. Jason and I had differences as is obvious and I chose personal happiness and family over continuing with something I had built. I had tried for years to negotiate buying him out, even thought we had reached an agreement in March this year until price and terms were both changed last minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


I would have picked personal happiness also. I am keeping my fingers crossed you start something else up, as I have always been very happy with your products.


----------



## rysc86

didn't know that. almost makes me want to get rid of my xta1500d. this thread is making me kick myself for selling my idmax. I hope my friend i sold it to can track it down, working or not but i doubt it.


----------



## deathnerve

personal happiness and family = winning no matter what anyone thinks 

including your own family

I say this because i made the same descision 4 weeks ago- much smaller scale

At first the family was scared (wife). Now that the family can enjoy the end result = winning x2

It all works itself out - just stay on a positive note - NO FEAR - bottom line it all gets done- now im just babbling- Hope your journey leads to great things ............... my journey did not, unless you count the revived incredible bedroom tango due to less stress


----------



## EcotecRacer

Eric Stevens said:


> Ok guys here is the scoop on ID and PB.
> 
> Jason Liu the owner of PB was my partner in ID. Two separate companies with common ownership. Jason and I had differences as is obvious and I chose personal happiness and family over continuing with something I had built. I had tried for years to negotiate buying him out, even thought we had reached an agreement in March this year until price and terms were both changed last minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Sounds like the smart choice all around Eric

I only hope Matt and Yourself will pop up with some new car audio venture for us all to band wagon onto


----------



## quickaudi07

Eric Stevens said:


> Ok guys here is the scoop on ID and PB.
> 
> Jason Liu the owner of PB was my partner in ID. Two separate companies with common ownership. Jason and I had differences as is obvious and I chose personal happiness and family over continuing with something I had built. I had tried for years to negotiate buying him out, even thought we had reached an agreement in March this year until price and terms were both changed last minute.
> Eric



Eric,

Do you have anything on the horizon as far as car audio goes?
We are all waiting to see what's going to happened and what kind of goodies you and Matt going to come up with 
Can't wait!


----------



## Mic10is

quickaudi07 said:


> Eric,
> 
> Do you have anything on the horizon as far as car audio goes?
> We are all waiting to see what's going to happened and what kind of goodies you and Matt going to come up with
> Can't wait!


Yes he does, but things are moving along slowly.
Updates will follow in the coming months


----------



## wdemetrius1

^^

That's great to know. We are all looking forward to an update...


----------



## turbo5upra

Eric Stevens said:


> Ok guys here is the scoop on ID and PB.
> 
> Jason Liu the owner of PB was my partner in ID. Two separate companies with common ownership. Jason and I had differences as is obvious and I chose personal happiness and family over continuing with something I had built. I had tried for years to negotiate buying him out, even thought we had reached an agreement in March this year until price and terms were both changed last minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Ya know.... I was looking at a pb 5 channel the other day saying this looks like it came from the same build house as the 5800.... Hum.... Guess I know why now lol


----------



## funandgames

Eric Stevens is the King Kong of car audio. I'm sure when he comes back he'll come back in the same form as always. Good luck with everything Eric. You're a great car audio wizard and I'm sure your future endeavors will reflect the same passion and quality as your past.


----------



## DR OBLIVION

Sorry to hear. Good luck with everything.


----------



## GlasSman

turbo5upra said:


> Ya know.... I was looking at a pb 5 channel the other day saying this looks like it came from the same build house as the 5800.... Hum.... Guess I know why now lol


I noticed the same thing with another PB amp....and when the ID amps were released for some reason there was something familiar to them.......


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

I was marveling at my new x65 woofers earlier today - good luck out-doing yourself on those beasts, sucka! Seriously, I overheard some talk radio and it was like the talker's mouth was implanted in my car door, right behind the woofer cone. That tinny/muffled sound typical of other lesser speakers was gone. It was damn near holographic. Team E.S. all the way.


----------



## Eric Stevens

ReticulatingPigeonElf said:


> I was marveling at my new x65 woofers earlier today - good luck out-doing yourself on those beasts, sucka! Seriously, I overheard some talk radio and it was like the talker's mouth was implanted in my car door, right behind the woofer cone. That tinny/muffled sound typical of other lesser speakers was gone. It was damn near holographic. Team E.S. all the way.


Muahahahaha the mad doctor said as he was busily at work  

No luck needed actually, things can always be improved. 

Luck is nothing more than Laboring Under Correct Knowledge. Meaning we create our own luck with hard work and strong knowledge.

Eric


----------



## meelo

Can't wait to see your new stuff!


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

Horsemanwill said:


> come on keep it simple Dynamic Audio


Lol, sorry to dredge up an old part of the thread, but anything truly successful has to have a lot of Xs, so it's obvious the name of Eric's new project will be...

_*Xxxtreme dynamixxX*_


----------



## grantwb1

Eric I have your genius creations in my car (XS comps, XS-65's and IDQ12v3d2) and you and Matt tuned it w/ Jason Loban who installed it. I can't thank you enough. I giggle like a school girl daily.

I cannot wait for your next horn creation, I need horns and am waiting to see what you do next very anxiously. I love heart and soul products as they are far and few between, you deliver your heart and soul in your products! Better than money can buy!

Thanks again!


----------



## vrdublu

How does one go about getting a recone for an IDMAX 12" these days? Damn spider is falling apart


----------



## Horsemanwill

u call ID or go to ebay


----------



## noobs

I heard that Mr. Eric have a new HLCD.  called Stevens Audio HLCD.
Also, mr. horsemanwill do you still have the enclosure pdf for 2 12" IDMAX? need them for my old IDMAX.

-Thanx-


----------



## quickaudi07

vrdublu said:


> How does one go about getting a recone for an IDMAX 12" these days? Damn spider is falling apart


I'm getting mine replaced by ID its taken them over a month to ship a recone kit for my IDMAX


----------



## robert_wrath

Here's food for thought, if all else fails - speak to Matt Roberts and buy into Zapco in Modesto. They're no longer in bed with ESB for they're speaker lines. Who knows, since Bob Zeff left to Nikola Engineering, could be the best unity of resources and minds. Crazy ah!


----------



## quickaudi07

I really cant wait whats going to be the out come


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

quickaudi07 said:


> I'm getting mine replaced by ID its taken them over a month to ship a recone kit for my IDMAX


Just received my RMA from ID a couple days ago - took a little over a month, but I heard they've been pretty _swamped _and _undermanned _lately. Matter of fact, from what I understand, the only one there processing RMAs and such is Dan. I'd cut him some slack, seemed like a good guy over the phone - albeit stressed out, understandably.


----------



## JAX

Tough business economy these days to start any new ventures. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## subwoofery

robert_wrath said:


> *Here's food for thought, if all else fails - speak to Matt Roberts and buy into Zapco in Modesto.* They're no longer in bed with ESB for they're speaker lines. Who knows, since Bob Zeff left to Nikola Engineering, could be the best unity of resources and minds. Crazy ah!


Don't understand that part... Matt Roberts doesn't work for Zapco anymore... 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

JAX said:


> Tough business economy these days to start any new ventures. Will be interesting to see what happens.


Knowing Eric... He'll manage  

Kelvin


----------



## quickaudi07

ReticulatingPigeonElf said:


> Just received my RMA from ID a couple days ago - took a little over a month, but I heard they've been pretty _swamped _and _undermanned _lately. Matter of fact, from what I understand, the only one there processing RMAs and such is Dan. I'd cut him some slack, seemed like a good guy over the phone - albeit stressed out, understandably.


Iv been talking to Dan and he told me the same thing. I would think they have cones on the side for people that needs them for replacement or want to buy one. Dan said also they are short on hand as well. Good thing I have another sub other wise I would be screwed.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkjay

robert_wrath said:


> Here's food for thought, if all else fails - speak to Matt Roberts and buy into Zapco in Modesto. They're no longer in bed with ESB for they're speaker lines. Who knows, since Bob Zeff left to Nikola Engineering, could be the best unity of resources and minds. Crazy ah!


Wow I'm late on this one , didn't know about Zeff.


----------



## Horsemanwill

i know fora fact that Eric had equal to less ppl there and managed alot better then they are now.


----------



## DanMan

It was easier for Eric because he knew what he was doing.


----------



## quickaudi07

DanMan said:


> It was easier for Eric because he knew what he was doing.



Eric can you please call them up and tell them to CHOP-CHOP and get my cone shipped out to my house! ?

I will call them tomorrow and see where the hell is my cone.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

quickaudi07 said:


> Eric can you please call them up and tell them to CHOP-CHOP and get my cone shipped out to my house! ?
> 
> I will call them tomorrow and see where the hell is my cone.


I wouldn't worry too much, you'll get your replacement soon I'm sure. Although, I think it would be in new-ID's best interest to either follow up with customers occasionally or implement some kind of RMA tracking system.


----------



## quickaudi07

ReticulatingPigeonElf said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, you'll get your replacement soon I'm sure. Although, I think it would be in new-ID's best interest to either follow up with customers occasionally or implement some kind of RMA tracking system.


I agree with you 100%..... and thank you for your PM.


----------



## bluecavi28

quickaudi07 said:


> Eric can you please call them up and tell them to CHOP-CHOP and get my cone shipped out to my house! ?
> 
> I will call them tomorrow and see where the hell is my cone.


Like already mentioned you have to stay on him...I reccomend calling him instead of email. 

Dan is a good guy but like already mentioned he is over worked and under maned I dealt with the same thing as everyone else looking for replacements as seen here --> Image Dynamics customer service nowaday's IDQ10V3 problem - CarAudioForum.com

but if you stay on him you will eventualy get your replacement. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Horsemanwill

ba undermanned my butt


----------



## TokoSpeaker

*XTREME DYNAMICS..*
A good name for Eric's new brand.

Better than before :laugh:



ReticulatingPigeonElf said:


> Lol, sorry to dredge up an old part of the thread, but anything truly successful has to have a lot of Xs, so it's obvious the name of Eric's new project will be...
> 
> _*Xxxtreme dynamixxX*_


----------



## quickaudi07

Hey guys, I got my replacement this past Thursday!, I heard they were missing parts to make the cone, they asked me to send mine to them to get replacement, well with in 2 days I got a new cone!!! 
The new cone looks way much different then what I had, and this was my extra sub if my Morel ever goes bad.. 

Buddy of mine helped me put the cone in the same night, and asked me how much do i want for it lol.....

I sold it to him, and I'm sure he will be one happy camper!

Thanks for the help everyone,

Erick I wish you best of luck and keep us all updated!


----------



## goodstuff

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/121804-my-negative-experience-image-dynamics.html#post1529821


----------

